# Can shrimps hear



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Or feel the vibrations from the sound, I just had my music semi loud and realize it may be bothering them, I don't want anyone to get stressed, so I turned it down... But was wondering if anyone else had any knowledge in this topic


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Well a quick google search gives this http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/03/crustaceans-crave-a-little-quiet.html

But I don't think sound will cause them harm, not like it would some fish.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I know a lot of bass can stress reptiles. I can see prolong periods or if your speakers are next to the tank, could bother the shrimp.


----------

